# SHould I join?



## Rick82 (Jun 21, 2011)

I have six years in the trade with mostly non union OJT.
I am thinking about joining the union so that I could work at a large theme park here. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Rick82 said:


> I have six years in the trade with mostly non union OJT.
> I am thinking about joining the union so that I could work at a large theme park here.
> Any suggestions?


Well one of the stated goals of the IBEW is to organize all electrical workers.

If you're non-union and you walked in and said, "Hey, I want to organize," then they might be happy to help you out. That being said, there's plenty of jerk holes out there that treat organized members as sub-par compared to the guys who started out in the IBEW from the very beginning.

I'm glad most of my Local is comprised of pretty rational dudes.


----------



## Rick82 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm not very organized, but I can sure install some MC. 
I think it's the American way to be in a union.


----------



## Titing Galit (Jun 7, 2011)

Rick82 said:


> I'm not very organized, but I can sure install some MC.
> I think it's the American way to be in a union.


 You need to have good organizational skills in the union.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Rick82 said:


> I'm not very organized, but I can sure install some MC.
> I think it's the American way to be in a union.


You are a fool.


----------



## Rick82 (Jun 21, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> You are a fool.


Thanks a lot. Is that your assessment based on my desire to join the union? Are you anti-American or just an asshole?
At least that Eric guy was trying to be helpful in his reply.


----------



## rusty_locknuts (Jun 21, 2011)

Are they actually looking for guys? Are there alot of brothers on the bench? You could join and not actually go to work for a long time maybe never.


----------



## Rick82 (Jun 21, 2011)

I've seen a posting on the local's website for maintenance apprenticeship opportunities and am wondering if that is better for my future. My boss is kind of a jerk and I have not gotten a raise in two years.


----------



## Rick82 (Jun 21, 2011)

So, while I may be taking a step back for a while ( I am making almost $15/hr), I will get free theme park tickets, if I get the job.


----------



## pjmurph2002 (Sep 18, 2009)

*IMO*

Getting exposure to different types of electrical work will be beneficial to you over your carrer. The same can be said for working union and non-union. There will be bad apples with both. If you will get the opportunity, *take it* and take advantage of any of the schooling that is offered. Keep your mouth shut and your ears open.

Good Luck


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

rusty_locknuts said:


> Are they actually looking for guys? Are there alot of *brothers* on the bench? You could join and not actually go to work for a long time maybe never.


thats racist!!


----------



## randy.wagner (Jun 21, 2011)

If you are a hardworker, then join up.

We will put you to good use.

Plus you will make more. My non-union competition spends 60% of what I do on labor, and pockets the rest. It's a no-brainer his guys are overworked, he's winning all the bids. It's hard to compete with $25 an hour and no benefits, when the local demands $36 and another $19 in fringes. Sure my guys are better, but two hands and a brain can't keep up with four hands and half a brain.

My question is to the guys making around $30 an hour with no benefits or retirement.... when are you going to wake up and demand compensation that comes with a future down the road? Unless you're working a non-union davis-bacon job, you're just biding time until retirement when your measly savings and social security is all that's left.

You men have two choices, join up with the local, or go out on your own, and make money off a sucker like is happening to you now. Sure, you can charge just less than what the big boys do, and pocket the rest.


----------



## randy.wagner (Jun 21, 2011)

Above being said, I am having a hard time keeping my men busy.

My competitor has built a mighty warchest on the backs of his men, he took the GC down to Palm Springs for an all inclusive getaway weekend. I'd like to bet that included some neato party favors too. 

So now my non-union competitor's men are working overtime, and my men are working part-time, probably cash-work on the side. I apologized to them, told them I cut every corner I can to get work responsibly, and said if they want to use the service van to feed their family, it's right by me.

To help my men yet more, we bank our hours from one week, so they can collect full unemployment, then combine those hours the next week. I'm doing everything I can to keep the quality men I have. If my braintrust abandons me, I'm done.


----------



## Rick82 (Jun 21, 2011)

You are a good boss. My boss is a jerk.


----------



## Colorado Jim (Jun 21, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend joining unless you like to have lots of time off. I bet Randy was browsing the internet most of the day while I have a hard time getting a Saturday off. Most union guys I know are pretty lazy. Its a typical liberal organization wanting more and more and not knowing when to draw the line. The market dictates what the fair wage is so it's no wonder the unions continue to lose market share.


----------



## rusty_locknuts (Jun 21, 2011)

Colorado Jim said:


> I wouldn't recommend joining unless you like to have lots of time off. I bet Randy was browsing the internet most of the day while I have a hard time getting a Saturday off. Most union guys I know are pretty lazy. Its a typical liberal organization wanting more and more and not knowing when to draw the line. The market dictates what the fair wage is so it's no wonder the unions continue to lose market share.


Have some more cool aid sucker. Not all union men are lazy just like not all non union guys sucks.Damn I was reading thru some of these threads and there seems to be alot of mindless zombies around this place


----------



## anonymousbikes (Oct 11, 2008)

rusty_locknuts said:


> Have some more cool aid sucker. Not all union men are lazy just like not all non union guys sucks.Damn I was reading thru some of these threads and there seems to be alot of mindless zombies around this place


Welcome to ET! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pondcum (Jun 20, 2011)

Colorado Jim said:


> I wouldn't recommend joining unless you like to have lots of time off. I bet Randy was browsing the internet most of the day while I have a hard time getting a Saturday off. Most union guys I know are pretty lazy. Its a typical liberal organization wanting more and more and not knowing when to draw the line. The market dictates what the fair wage is so it's no wonder the unions continue to lose market share.


I've worked both sides but ill probably never go back again. They've priced themselves out of being real competition.


----------



## randy.wagner (Jun 21, 2011)

Work comes with the cycles in the economy.

Pace yourselved gentlemen. No need to age prematurely by guzzling Adderrall and rockstars just to impress your rat employer. He'll be the one laughing when you get laid off an he hires the next 19 year old whipper snapper.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Rick82 said:


> Thanks a lot. Is that your assessment based on my desire to join the union? Are you anti-American or just an asshole?
> At least that Eric guy was trying to be helpful in his reply.


a little of both son.


----------



## Rick82 (Jun 21, 2011)

Seems like your more of the latter. Are you communist?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Rick82 said:


> Seems like your more of the latter. Are you communist?


I am not. Any more questions?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow, this thread is laden down with trolls. :laughing:


----------



## Rick82 (Jun 21, 2011)

Not now, thanks.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Rick82 said:


> Not now, thanks.


You are welcome.:thumbsup:


----------



## randy.wagner (Jun 21, 2011)

It's ASK forgiveness, than to BEG permission - Tool Boy.


----------



## Stan B. (Jul 25, 2008)

rusty_locknuts said:


> Have some more cool aid sucker. Not all union men are lazy just like not all non union guys sucks.Damn I was reading thru some of these threads and there seems to be alot of mindless zombies around this place


Take note that within minutes of a new thread in the union forum, there will be a flood of posts from non-union guys screeching about lazy union workers who spend all of their time unemployed. Responses from union guys will trickle in more slowly.

It's actually quite funny.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

randy.wagner said:


> It's ASK forgiveness, than to BEG permission - Tool Boy.


shut up


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Is June the month of the ****** or something? Did I miss a memo?


----------



## Pondcum (Jun 20, 2011)

farlsincharge said:


> Is June the month of the ****** or something? Did I miss a memo?


Hey its about time. We've been expecting you.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Stan B. said:


> Take note that within minutes of a new thread in the union forum, there will be a flood of posts from non-union guys screeching about lazy union workers who spend all of their time unemployed. Responses from union guys will trickle in more slowly.
> 
> It's actually quite funny.


 
It IS quite funny since that guy said he hasn't worked in 3 years.

And what about Brother noah? Responses from union guys will trickle in more slowly my ass

You are one of the mindless zombies he was refering too I think


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

robnj772 said:


> It IS quite funny since that guy said he hasn't worked in 3 years.
> 
> And what about Brother noah? Responses from union guys will trickle in more slowly my ass
> 
> You are one of the mindless zombies he was refering too I think


It is strange how the union makes effort to help all working class, but those who are not members post so much trash about those said unions. We all have choices of to be union or not. The past has shown abuse at the hands of both sides. There are those who are not in hold resentment and hostilities and then express it in their post. By Rob's post he was once a member who got offended when I referred to him as Brother. Inside the union we usually refer to those with a little more respect by calling them Brother or Sister(like family) members are the ones who only wish to take advantage of the perks and the dumped on what they are suppose to do.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

randy.wagner said:


> Work comes with the cycles in the economy.
> 
> Pace yourselved gentlemen. No need to age prematurely by guzzling Adderrall and rockstars just to impress your rat employer. He'll be the one laughing when you get laid off an he hires the next 19 year old whipper snapper.


Haha I had one of those on my last job. Literally adderol and rockstars all day every day in the middle of summer. He looked 10 years older than he was, had some sort of minor injury just about every day, and ended up in the hospital once from dehydration. And on top of it all he sucked at even simple tasks. Job ended and down the road he went. And the worst part was he was the owners neighbor and "buddy"


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

randy.wagner said:


> It's ASK forgiveness, than to BEG permission - Tool Boy.


And it's "than", not "then".


----------



## Rust (Mar 15, 2011)

robnj772 said:


> It IS quite funny since that guy said he hasn't worked in 3 years.
> 
> And what about Brother noah? Responses from union guys will trickle in more slowly my ass
> 
> You are one of the mindless zombies he was refering too I think


A mindless zombie pointing out another mindless zombie interesting rob. Hows your wife doing :whistling2:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Rust said:


> A mindless zombie pointing out another mindless zombie interesting rob. Hows your wife doing :whistling2:


 
**** you scumbag

quit ****ing stalking me

quit asking me how much to **** me wife

quit asking me to suck your ****

you were banned from the other site so now you going to stalk me here too?

**** off troll boy
Get a ****ing life, how sad it must be to harrass and stalk people online 24/7


----------



## Rust (Mar 15, 2011)

robnj772 said:


> **** you scumbag
> 
> quit ****ing stalking me
> 
> ...


You need to take a chill pill robert, no need for the crying :laughing:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

This message is hidden because *Rust* is on your ignore list. 


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Come on over to Mikeholt so i can ignore you there also and we can go 0-3


----------



## Rust (Mar 15, 2011)

robnj772 said:


> This message is hidden because *Rust* is on your ignore list.
> 
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> ...


It appears mildly senseless to me if im supposedly on ignore that you would feel the need to act out in such a disgusting manner robert


----------



## Steve Shephard (Jun 25, 2011)

We had a guy quit to join up with 48. Last I heard they put him to work for about a week at Intel and he's been sitting at home ever since. The owner of our shop doesn't want to hire him back either because of his lack of loyalty.


----------



## UnitedWeStand (Jun 18, 2011)

erics37 said:


> Well one of the stated goals of the IBEW is to organize all electrical workers.
> 
> If you're non-union and you walked in and said, "Hey, I want to organize," then they might be happy to help you out. That being said, there's plenty of jerk holes out there that treat organized members as sub-par compared to the guys who started out in the IBEW from the very beginning.
> 
> I'm glad most of my Local is comprised of pretty rational dudes.


 
I think that's so stupid that some people treat organized members as "sub-par". The union wouldn't exist today if it weren't for the originals who banded together and "organized". A lot of guys who had it easy becaude their daddy got them in have had it easy and do not realize other peoples struggles including the founding fathers of the union.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

If the market share in your area is good and you will be an apprentice for a few years then I say do it. I just did it and I couldn't be happier. 
If you are a Journeyman already I wouldn't bother, in my area it is still a two year wait for some guys.

As far as the quality of workers you will work with I can't say crap cause I haven't been out there long enough, but the few I have encountered seem pretty reasonable and aren't too hung up on the good old boy mentality that I've heard about. They seem to work hard and are pretty smart.


----------



## UnitedWeStand (Jun 18, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> You are a fool.


Well if you don't work for the Union, make sure you don't end up getting suckered into an "apprenticeship" working for a tool like the one above.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

If you're talking Disney World,I heard they have a fat black superintenet named Mike or Mick. A real taskmaster. He has 2 spys that hide it the trees watching for slackers. Chip and Dale are their radio code names.


----------



## cbr (Jun 14, 2011)

erics37 said:


> Well one of the stated goals of the IBEW is to organize all electrical workers.
> 
> If you're non-union and you walked in and said, "Hey, I want to organize," then they might be happy to help you out. That being said, there's plenty of jerk holes out there that treat organized members as sub-par compared to the guys who started out in the IBEW from the very beginning.
> 
> I'm glad most of my Local is comprised of pretty rational dudes.


Agree 100% I started my apprenticeship in CA made it to my 3rd year then left for a great job offer. I have since organized in another local and all you seem to get is attitude. Im thinking hard about dropping my ticket again.

All locals vary some are strong some are no different than open shop. What I see is that each company has their core employs/shopcats/suckasses then use the hall as a labor pool. They will hire and hire in masses, it doesn't matter how hard you work or the quality if your not in the click forget about long term employment. I have been out of work more than I have been working while working union. 

I have seen far too many company men stewards who let guys jump the OT list and do not enforce any bylaws. If you need the medical its not a bad deal. Personally im tired of all the BS every time the contract is due to be up every contractor will layoff like crazy and not bid on jobs that start around that time to make it seem like there is no work.


----------



## gmjr (Jul 19, 2011)

i would stay as far away as you can


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

Why would one want to actively become socialized in a country that isn't socialist...then think it's the American way??


----------



## gmjr (Jul 19, 2011)

nothing but liers and thievies run these locals there like legalized mob


----------

